
Arsenic and Lead are in 45 popular fruit juices sold across the country - sahin-boydas
https://www.consumerreports.org/food-safety/arsenic-and-lead-are-in-your-fruit-juice-what-you-need-to-know/
======
NikkiA
Arsenic in fruit juices isn't really all that surprising given that many
fruits (principally apple and pears) have arsenic in their seeds. Even fruits
that don't may use apple juice as a bulker or have some from cross-
contamination in factories, that way.

------
sahin-boydas
I am sort of surprised that well respected CR is doing reports on heavy
metals.

~~~
DrJosiah
Maybe you can clarify what you mean.

Do you mean that you don't believe heavy metals can cause brain damage,
cancer, etc.? Lead itself makes people stupid and violent, they used to put it
in paint and even gasoline. Don't remember that? That's why they call it
"unleaded".

Or do you mean that you don't understand why an organization is trying to test
juice products for safety? Is it because you trust the people selling the
products to produce safe products? That's like self-regulation, man, and self-
regulated industries are the dirtiest ever. CR is trying to keep folks honest.

Or did you just read the headline and not the article?

As a father who gives juice to his kids maybe once / week, this is useful
information.

